# How/Where to give BoSe injections



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for the million questions folks :blush....my vet gave me some BoSe injections for my newborn buck who is lethargic/not walking well. I've never done injections before. How/Where do I do it??


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

You give Bo-Se SubQ (under the skin). Just pull some skin up behind his front leg and give it right there.

I would also give a capsule of Vitamin E to him orally. Just snip off the end and squirt it into his mouth.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Make a tent with a pinch of skin like Camille said behind his leg. Pull the pinch of skin up away from the muscle until you have a little tent and insert the needle from the bottom up into the open space the tent makes. Have someone help you by holding him very still- head pressed against the holders body and legs restrained. Bo-Se is kind of thick so be prepared for it to take a while to inject unless you are using a rather large needle. Make sure you press down on the plunger slowly but steadily since you can blow the needle off the syringe if you press suddenly with force and then you have lost the meds. Good luck. Just be calm and you will see it is very simple.
Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You can also give the injections IM, yes? I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

SubQ is better. IM can cause abscesses with "vitamins" (once got a very nasty abscess from a Vitamin A, D, and E shot....we just go oral with that now!)


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, you can give IM, and I believe Vicki does. I've given BoSe IM in an attempt to elude the missing hair patch and got a muscle abcess instead --and a goat that didn't want to get up or down for a few days--I had to make her. Not good when they're heavy bred!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I gave it IM in the beginning because I was unsure of how to do SubQ. I have since learned how to do SubQ, but if someone isn't, it is an option. I have heard of problems with giving it IM, but I have not had a problem (knock on wood).


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

I must have luck on my side,, I give it IM and never gotten abcess yet... even in kids... Watch now it will happen for sure this year... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I moved to IM because my Saada does will loose the hair off the injection site if given subq. I have no idea why it is just them but it is. Since they are 3 of the 4 that get injections monthly, I simply give all older goats bo-se or mu-se IM. It happens in a smattering of their daughters, not all, but it's unsightly when shaved in the spring.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have also noticed that my Saada does have a more sensitive skin. I had one wich got a tick bite. I removed it as soon as I saw it, but she swelled up on that spot to about the size of a nickle and it stayed for months before it finally went away and was smooth again. And any time I gave them injections they have a lump for quite a while on that spot. Their skin is soft and supple, but a little sensitive.


----------

